# GMZ, punkte-in-flensburg.info



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2013)

Heute hier per Werbung entdeckt:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2013)

> Unsere Servicedienstleistung ist un- abhängig und steht nicht in Kontakt zu der Behörde, dem Kraftfahrtbundesamt. Über diesen Link geht es zum unentgeltlichen Antragsverfahren des Kraftfahrtbundesamts. Erhalten Sie mit dem Paket Flensburger Punkte, für 29,80 EUR alle enthaltenden Unterlagen kompakt als PDF-Datei per E-Mail. Ebenfalls vermittelt Ihnen die GMZ Servicebroschüre Anlaufstellen zum Punkteabbau in Ihrer Region.



Es kann vermutet werden, dass mit dem Angebot und dann auch mit dem Ablauf nicht jeder auf Anhieb unbedingt zu Recht kommt, siehe AGB: http://www.punkte-in-flensburg.info/shop_content.php?coID=2



> *§ 2 Vertragsdurchführung*
> 
> *a) Personalisiertes Dokument und weitere Unterlagen*
> Der Kunde erhält durch die GMZ Auskunft & Service KG das Paket „Flensburger Punkte“, welches die wichtigsten Informationen rund um das Thema „Punkte in Flensburg“ enthält, insbesondere Angaben zu den Möglichkeiten des Punkteabbaus bzw. Punktetilgung. Zusätzlich erhält der Kunde einen personalisierten Antrag auf Auskunft aus dem Verkehrszentralregister per Post an die angegebene Adresse. Dieser ist von dem Kunden zu unterschreiben und dann gemeinsam mit dem vollständig kopierten Personalausweis oder Pass mittels des mitgelieferten frankierten Umschlags an die vorgedruckte Anschrift zu versenden.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2013)

http://verbraucherschutzblog.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/3/
http://www.verbraucherschutzverein....e-kg-vertreten-durch-den-gf-söhnke-mücke.html


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Oktober 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.verbraucherschutzverein.org/internet/509-aktuelle-warnung-gmz-auskunft-service-kg-vertreten-durch-den-gf-söhnke-mücke.html
> 
> 
> > Die perfide Masche ist....


"Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger", so hieß mal eine Sendung im grauen TV-Zeitalter. Allerdings stellt sich hier durchaus die Frage bei Beschwerden zu dem Projekt, an welcher Stelle Betroffene getäuscht und in ihrer bewussten Entscheidungsgewalt manipuliert werden.


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Ziel-URL in der Werbung geblockt.


----------



## Nikolauus (28 Oktober 2013)

Nun haltet mal den Ball flach. Ist doch ein total legitimer Dienst den die Fa. dort anbietet? Dieser komische von Rüdiger zitierte Blog scheint mir eher illegal zu sein --> Impressum?! Naja, ich für meinen Teil finde es nicht richtig hier über die Fa. herzuziehen. Es wird rechtsanwaltliche Beratung verkauft und der Shop scheint mir ebenfalls gut auszusehen, Buttonlösung usw. UND, ha, fast vergessen: Es wird doch ein gleichgroßer Link zur offiziellen Behörde dargestellt?! Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## jupp11 (28 Oktober 2013)

Werbeabteilung aufgewacht?


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2013)

> Es wird rechtsanwaltliche Beratung verkauft


Verkauft wird ein "Paket Flensburger Punkte ". Dies enthält allerdings nicht den individuellen Punktestand sondern irgendwelche allgemeinen Infos zum Punktesystem.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2013)

Nikolauus schrieb:


> Nun haltet mal den Ball flach. Ist doch ein total legitimer Dienst den die Fa. dort anbietet?


Schon mal was von Pflichtangaben gemäß § 5 TMG / § 55 RStV gehört?

Wo ist die Umsatzsteuer-ID? Ob man mal das zuständige Finanzamt fragt, ob die

GMZ Auskunft & Service KG i.Gr.
Ruhrstrasse 114
Hamburg

eine solche hat?


----------



## Nikolauus (31 Oktober 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Verkauft wird ein "Paket Flensburger Punkte ". Dies enthält allerdings nicht den individuellen Punktestand sondern irgendwelche allgemeinen Infos zum Punktesystem.


Das Paket enthält rechtsanwaltliche Beratung zur Punkteauskunft! Bin ich hier die einzige die sich die Seite durchgelesen hat???
Impressum sieht doch auch einwandfrei aus. Da ist auch eine Umsatzsteuer-ID Antiscammer. 
Wo ist hier Betrug????????????


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2013)

Nikolauus schrieb:


> Bin ich hier die einzige die sich die Seite durchgelesen hat?


Nein!


Nikolauus schrieb:


> Wo ist hier Betrug?


Schreibt doch gar keiner! Man bedenke, nicht jeder Beschiss ist zugleich Betrug!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2013)

Die Webseite ist irreführend. Basta. Dass nicht jede Irreführung Betrug ist, das ist ein Problem der deutschen Justiz, nicht ein Problem einer (globalisierten) Bewertung. Und wenn es kein Betrug ist, dann ist es halt "fraud" (_using dishonest methods to take something valuable from another person_)



> Unsere Servicedienstleistung ist unabhängig und steht nicht in Kontakt [wie soll eine Servicedienstleistung in Kontakt stehen?] zu der Behörde, dem Kraftfahrtbundesamt. Über diesen Link geht es zum unentgeltlichen Antragsverfahren des Kraftfahrtbundesamts. Erhalten Sie mit dem Paket Flensburger Punkte, für 29,80 EUR alle enthaltenden Unterlagen [? "Sie erhalten das, was sie erhalten, aber was sie erhalten, das sagen wir ihnen später"???] kompakt als PDF-Datei per E-Mail. Ebenfalls vermittelt Ihnen die GMZ Servicebroschüre Anlaufstellen zum Punkteabbau in Ihrer Region.


Dass man so einen Mist online stellen und damit Geld verdienen kann, ist echt traurig. Die meisten Abofallen waren wenigstens gut gemacht.


----------



## Teleton (31 Oktober 2013)

> Das Paket enthält rechtsanwaltliche Beratung zur Punkteauskunft!


Nein die muß man extra buchen, siehe : 





> auf Ihren Wunsch hin, überprüfen unsere Partneranwälte die Rechtmäßigkeit der Eintragungen


Im Paket sind nur 





> allgemeine Informationen zum Punkte-stand, Verjährungs- und Löschungs-fristen,


 und ein Ausdruck des Formulars zur Bestellung der Punkteauskunft bei der Behörde. Die meisten Leute die dort buchen denken, sie würden eine konkrete Auskunft über die eigenen Punkte erhalten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Oktober 2013)

http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/article222369/Skaten-als-Lebensinhalt.html
Vielleicht hätte er doch lieber Schifffahrtskaufmann werden sollen....


----------



## Nikolauus (31 Oktober 2013)

ICH habe das bestellt und mein Mann auch und wenn man den Leuten die Auskunft schickt wird sie auch geprüft, ohne es extra zu buchen!


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2013)

Wieso eigentlich bei einem nicht autorisierten Dritten für was bezahlen, das es vom Original auch kostenlos gibt?

Sowas gibt es auch andernorts von Trittbrettfahrern, z. B. für die Einreisemodalitäten in die USA. Schon allein deshalb beschäftigt uns hier das Thema schon eine Weile.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Oktober 2013)

Nikolauus schrieb:


> Impressum sieht doch auch einwandfrei aus. Da ist auch eine Umsatzsteuer-ID Antiscammer.



Bei mir ist im Link 
punkte-in-flensburg.info/shop_content.php?coID=4 
keine Umsatzsteuer-ID zu sehen, sondern nur eine Handelsregisternummer.

Der Link zum Impressum ist sehr schwer zu finden. Fußzeile, graue Schrift auf weiß. Ich habe es gestern Abend trotz Suchen nicht gesehen.

Es wird ein Wappen der Stadt Flensburg in stark abgewandelter Form benutzt, nur im direkten Vergleich fällt auf, dass es sich um ein weitgehend frei erfundenes Wappen handelt, was so ähnlich aussehen soll wie das echte Stadtwappen. 

Dadurch wird in arglistiger Täuschungsabsicht ein behördlicher Charakter der Webseite vorgespiegelt. Die Tatsache, dass dies dann bei der Anmeldung im Fließtext wieder relativiert wird und erst dort der sorgfältige Leser erfährt, dass die Seite mit dem KBA oder der Stadt Flensburg nichts zu tun hat, mindert die Täuschungsabsicht nur wenig. Der flüchtige Leser steht unter dem Eindruck, er könne hier die Gebühr für die Auskunft bei der Behörde bezahlen.


----------



## dvill (1 November 2013)

Nikolauus schrieb:


> ICH habe das bestellt und mein Mann auch und wenn man den Leuten die Auskunft schickt wird sie auch geprüft, ohne es extra zu buchen!


Dann mal bitte konkret werden. Was steht im Prüfbericht? Welcher Anwalt hat den persönlich verfasst? Welche Informationen bekommt der Kunde konkret?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (2 November 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es wird ein Wappen der Stadt Flensburg in stark abgewandelter Form benutzt, nur im direkten Vergleich fällt auf, dass es sich um ein weitgehend frei erfundenes Wappen handelt, was so ähnlich aussehen soll wie das echte Stadtwappen.
> 
> Dadurch wird in arglistiger Täuschungsabsicht ein behördlicher Charakter der Webseite vorgespiegelt. Die Tatsache, dass dies dann bei der Anmeldung im Fließtext wieder relativiert wird und erst dort der sorgfältige Leser erfährt, dass die Seite mit dem KBA oder der Stadt Flensburg nichts zu tun hat, mindert die Täuschungsabsicht nur wenig. Der flüchtige Leser steht unter dem Eindruck, er könne hier die Gebühr für die Auskunft bei der Behörde bezahlen.



Na das ist doch ein Ansatzpunkt um den trittbrettfahrenden Skater mit Dampfschiffmodellkajütenputzerdiplom mal dem Staatsanwalt zur Prüfung zu überreichen oder?
Screenshotz gemacht???


----------



## Antiscammer (2 November 2013)

Screenshot ist gesichert. Man kann das mit der Strafanzeige sicherlich versuchen, aber ob angesichts des bekannten "Engagements" deutscher Staatsanwälte etwas dabei herauskommt, muss offen bleiben. Immerhin wurde das Wappen deutlich verändert, das beseitigt zwar nicht die arglistige Täuschung in zivilrechtlicher Hinsicht, wird aber wohl strafrechtlich die Verfahrenseinstellung begründen - weil eben nicht genau das identische Wappen benutzt wird.


----------



## Nikolauus (4 November 2013)

Ohhhh gott, ihr seid wirklich verrückt leute! Es ist eine legale Dienstleistung und jeder ist doch selbst Verantwortlich für das was er macht/kauft?! Wie kann man sich denn etwas nicht durchlesen was groß und fett beschrieben ist?! Denkt alle mal drüber nach!


----------



## BSEsel (4 November 2013)

Es ist eine Dienstleistung. Ob sie legal ist, vermag ich nicht abschließend beurteilen.

Aus meiner Sicht aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Nepp. Den potentiellen Kunden wird etwas suggeriert, was die gebotene Dienstleistung vermutlich letztlich nicht halten kann.

Würde es noch die Sendung "Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger" von Eduard Zimmermann geben, dieses Angebot hätte gute Chancen, darin vorzukommen...

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## BenTigger (4 November 2013)

Nikolauus schrieb:


> Ohhhh gott, ihr seid wirklich verrückt leute! Es ist eine legale Dienstleistung und jeder ist doch selbst Verantwortlich für das was er macht/kauft?! Wie kann man sich denn etwas nicht durchlesen was groß und fett beschrieben ist?! Denkt alle mal drüber nach!



Ohhh Gott, was bist du allwissend.
Hier hat niemand behauptet, das es nach deutschem Recht illegal ist.
Aber sehr sehr viele Internetnutzer sind NICHT so allwissend und vollkommen fehlerfrei wie du.
Und genau die sprechen wir hier an, damit sie eben nicht den fehler machen, für normalerweise kostenlose Dienstleistungen, bei anderen Anbietern viel Geld bezahlen, wenn sie das eigendlich gar nicht wollten, aber nicht wussten, dass es das auch kostenlos zu bekommen ist.

Wenn DU gerne für kostenlose Sachen bei jemanden anderen viel Geld bezahlen möchtest, ist das doch OK und dann verbietet es dir ja auch keiner. Aber deswegen müssen es ja nicht alle machen oder?

Denk DU mal darüber nach, das es erlaubt ist, andere darauf hinzuweisen, dass es die Dienstleistung woanders auch kostenlos gibt.


----------



## Teleton (4 November 2013)

> Wie kann man sich denn etwas nicht durchlesen was groß und fett beschrieben ist?!


Groß und fett steht da:
Punktestand in Flensburg .... Daten eingeben....29,80 ink MwST bezahlen....5 Min  Versand sofort per E-Mail
Sofortigen Punktestand bekommt man nicht, nur sofortiges Infopaket mit allg Geschreibsel zu Punkten usw sowie ein Antragsformular für das "echte" Vehrkehrszentralregister.

Nikolauus, warum haben Du und Deine Frau das Paket beide bestellt. Hättest Du nicht Deine Frau deine Infobroschüre lesen lassen können oder gelten für Frauen andere Punkteregeln?


----------



## BenTigger (4 November 2013)

Teleton, die sind doch so allwissend und wussten daher schon vorher, das *Sie* andere Punkte als *Er* angehäuft hat. Deswegen müssen ja beide das Paket bestellen. Das haben sie doch *ganz genau gelesen.*


----------



## dvill (4 November 2013)

Nikolauus schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich denn etwas nicht durchlesen was groß und fett beschrieben ist?! Denkt alle mal drüber nach!


Das kann schnell passieren. Hier ist ein Beispiel.


dvill schrieb:


> Dann mal bitte konkret werden. Was steht im Prüfbericht? Welcher Anwalt hat den persönlich verfasst? Welche Informationen bekommt der Kunde konkret?


Das steht seit Tagen groß und fett beschrieben. Also jetzt mal bitte lesen und antworten. Wir warten darauf.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 November 2013)

Der gute Nikolauusi kämpft wie ein Löwe um sein ach so seriöses Projekt. Auf den ersten Blick war ich sogar versucht, ihm Recht zu geben, denn im Gegensatz zu den traditionellen Abofallen, werden die Kosten weder versteckt noch verschwiegen. Der Anmeldeprozess ist durchaus transparent zu nennen.

Das Geschmäckle kommt eigentlich erst bei der Frage nach dem Nutzen auf. Was soll das, mir ein Paket sinnloser Informationen verkaufen zu wollen, um den Preis zu rechtfertigen?
Und es ist ja nicht so, dass der Punkte-Auskunfsdienst das einzige in die Kritik geratene Geschäftsmodell der GMZ ist. Hier scheint sich jemand seine Nische basteln zu wollen: Klick


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (4 November 2013)

Immer wieder köstlich wenn die Sockenpuppen aufschlagen und ihren Dreck selber wegwischen wollen


----------



## Antiscammer (4 November 2013)

Das Verschweigen oder Verschleiern wahrer Tatsachen (hier: der Tatsache, dass das Auskunftsformular beim echten KBA umsonst erhältlich ist...) begründet den Straftatbestand des Betrugs gemäß § 263 StGB.


----------



## Nikolauus (5 November 2013)

und was sagen die lieben leute hier zu dieser seite?

http://punktestand-flensburg.de/


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2013)

Buttonlösung wird eingehalten, über Widerruf wird zutreffend belehrt, es wird nicht vorgespiegelt eine sofortige Auskunft über die Anzahl der Punkte zu erhalten, die Beratungsleistung erfolgt durch echten nachzuvollziehenden Anwalte mit Berufshaftpflichtversicherung. Wers braucht für den ists OK.
Die obigen Vorteile sind die paar Euro Aufpreis zu dem fragwürdigen Dienst den wir vorher diskutiert haben allemal wert.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (6 November 2013)

Wieso für etwas zahlen, was man umsonst direkt beim KBA bekommt?

http://www.kba.de/cln_031/nn_125432/DE/ZentraleRegister/VZR/Auskunft/vzr__auskunft__inhalt.html

Die Zeiten der Buhratte sind vorbei, jetzt noch zu versuchen, auf den längst abgefahrenen Zug aufzuspringen, dürfte schmerzhaft im Schotterbett enden


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2013)

Die Auskunft über die Anzahl der Punkte bekommt man bei KBA umsonst. 
Der zweite Anbieter verkauft aber konkrete Auskünfte zur Auskunft 





> ...also für die Erläuterungen zu den Einträgen, zum Tilgungszeitpunkt und zu etwaigen Abbau- und Tilgungsmöglichkeiten und - sofern gewünscht -  die Überprüfung der formalen Rechtmäßigkeit der Eintragungen...


Der erste Anbieter erweckt den Eindruck einer sofortigen Auskunft über die Anzahl der Punkte und liefert dann nur einen Vordruck zur Abfrage der Punkte beim KBA sowie ein allgemeines Infopaket.


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2013)

...ist schon irgendwie paradox, dass man hier einem Anbieter sein eigenes Geschäftsmodell erklären muss. Naja, dafür ist das Forum ja hinlänglich bekannt und wer es mal hier rein geschafft hat, kommt so leicht auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## BenTigger (6 November 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...und wer es mal hier rein geschafft hat, kommt so leicht auch nicht mehr raus.



Vor allem nicht mit solchen Aktionen ...
Andere haben es nicht mal vor dem Gericht geschafft, hier wieder raus zu kommen


----------



## bernhard (29 November 2013)

http://www.punkte-in-flensburg.info/shop_content.php?coID=3


> Zusätzlich erhält der Kunde einen personalisierten Antrag auf Auskunft aus dem Verkehrszentralregister per Post an die angegebene Adresse. Dieser ist von dem Kunden zu unterschreiben und dann gemeinsam mit dem vollständig kopierten Personalausweis oder Pass mittels des mitgelieferten frankierten Umschlags an die vorgedruckte Anschrift zu versenden.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ngescannt-und-gespeichert-werden-2057808.html


> Gericht: Personalausweise dürfen nicht eingescannt und gespeichert werden
> 
> Die auch heute immer noch an vielen Stellen übliche Praxis, Kopien von Personalausweisen zu Identifikationszwecken zu verlangen, verstößt im Regelfall gegen gesetzliche Vorgaben. Dies entschied das Verwaltungsgericht Hannover am gestrigen Donnerstag (Aktenzeichen: 10 A 5342/11).


----------

